# schools in Frankfurt?!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
My husband has just been offered a job in Frankfurt which means we will be leaving Scotland in two months and setting up home there. Our biggest concern is getting our daughter (who will be 11 this August) set up in a good school (ideally a bilingual German/English one):fingerscrossed:.
Any tips on schools for age 11 and up? Also, recommended neighbourhoods in and around Frankfurt?
I really appreciate anything that might be of help to us.
Thanks so much,
Beth


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

this might be of help:
https://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/media.php/738/E-Paper_Schulen_2012-06-15_Englisch_bf.pdf


----------

